# FSW Canada Landing by Road



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and I are planning to do our first Landing by road in the next coming months from Washington DC and seek advice from some one who has done it themselves and can help us plan better . We intend to stay for a couple of days as I am working in US and our first entry date expires in February. We would eventually move in the latter half of 2015.

We plan to - 
1) Take a bus (Megabus or Greyhound) from Washington DC to Buffalo. We would prefer not to drive because of driving conditions in winter 
2) Take a rental car in Buffalo and do the landing at Fort Erie
3) Stay for couple of days across the Canadian side and do some sight seeing. Any suggestions where to stay would be welcome

We also wonder how to get our PR cards . I understand that it would not be shipped to US address. If we dont get our PR cards, would there be any problems entering Canada next time. 

Thanks.
J


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to do our first Landing by road in the next coming months from Washington DC and seek advice from some one who has done it themselves and can help us plan better . We intend to stay for a couple of days as I am working in US and our first entry date expires in February. We would eventually move in the latter half of 2015.
> 
> ...


In principle that's all OK. Things to think about:

(1) Make sure that the rental car company is OK with you taking the vehicle into Canada.
(2) Have you a friend anywhere in Canada whose address you can use for PR card reception? If not...
(3) Don't try and enter Canada on a one-way airline ticket without a PR card when you return. CBSA will have a record of your previous landing to no issue there, but the airline may refuse to let you board without either a PR card or a return ticket.

As to where to stay, have a look at Niagara on the Lake if it's only a couple of nights.


----------



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks. Appreciate your input. Looking forward to the trip.




GWH64 said:


> In principle that's all OK. Things to think about:
> 
> (1) Make sure that the rental car company is OK with you taking the vehicle into Canada.
> (2) Have you a friend anywhere in Canada whose address you can use for PR card reception? If not...
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jack1010 said:


> We plan to -
> 1) Take a bus (Megabus or Greyhound) from Washington DC to Buffalo. We would prefer not to drive because of driving conditions in winter
> 2) Take a rental car in Buffalo and do the landing at Fort Erie




You don't want to drive but are going to drive?


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> You don't want to drive but are going to drive?


Driving from DC to Buffalo in winter is less attractive than driving from Buffalo to e.g. Niagara on the Lake.

I can understand the OP's choice.


----------

